# Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium



## Supreme_Unknown (21. Februar 2015)

*Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

Hallo PCGamesHardware Community!
Ich suche ein Ultrabook für mein anstehendes Informatikstudium. Hier erstmal worauf es mir ankommt:

Größe: 13 - (Maximal!)15 Zoll; um die 13 Zoll wäre ideal.
Akkulaufzeit: viel! als Vergleichswert sag ich mal 9 Stunden.
Rechenleistung : i5 aufwärts
Speicher: am besten nur SSD mit mindestens 256GB da ich eine Triple Boot Umgebung einrichten will.
Ram: 8gb aufwärts
Grafikleistung: nicht weiter wichtig, lediglich Diablo 3 sollte mit mittleren Einstellungen solide Laufen. Ich besitze einen Tower der dafür mehr als genug Power besitzt 
Betriebssystem ist mir völlig egal, da ich wie bereits erwähnt eine Triple Boot Umgebung errichten möchte.
Insgesamt sollte der Laptop eher dünn sein, da ich ihn ja den ganzen Tag mit mir rumtragen werde,  dem entsprechend wäre mir ein Gut verarbeitetes Gerät, mit hochwertigen Materialien mehr als recht.
kleine Notiz noch, ich möchte keine AMD Hardware haben, da ich hier nur schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hab mit Treibern.

Preis: Maximal 1700€, geringer ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht, sodass ich noch Budget für ein externen Monitor hab.

Als Vergleich hätte ich jetzt mal das MacBook Pro Retina 2014 mit 512gb SSD ausgesucht, da es allen meinen Anforderungen standhält.
Apple MacBook Pro Retina 13" MGX92D/A Notebook/ 2,8GHz/ 8GB Ram/ 512GB SSD/ OS X bei notebooksbilliger.de
Nein ich bin kein Apple jünger, das wäre dann mein erstes Apfel Produkt 

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Dota2 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

Ist die Frage ob du gerne sowas wie Apple hast oder ob die Lenovos dir auch taugen... auch wenn ich apple nicht mag muss ich zugeben das die qualität schon so ziemlich die beste ist... was triple boot ist weiß ich nicht aber was du auf alle fälle berücksichtigen musst ist, das viele programme (gerade spezielle) auf apple nicht funktionieren... grundsätzlich sind die apple teile schon gut wenn auch sehr teuer für die vergleichsweise wenige leistung


hier nur für den preislichen vergleich... zwar nur die hälfte an festplattenkapazität aber das sollte im normalfall keine 600 euro ausmachen

Lenovo ThinkPad S440 20AY00BNGE Notebook i7-4510U / 8GB RAM / 256GB SSD / Win 7+8.1 Pro 64 bei notebooksbilliger.de

für den weniger starken akku gibts dann andere mittel... der vom lenovo hält wegen der grafikkarte nicht so lange... 

ansonsten kannst du dich mal bei sowas umschauen DELL XPS 13-9333-3368 13,3" FULL HD Touch-Display Core i7-4510U 512GB SSD 8GB RAM HD4400 Windows 8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de

gruß


----------



## claster17 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

Ich habe letztens vom neuen Dell XPS 13 mit Broadwell gehört. Schau dir den mal an

Edit: Grobe Übersicht der verfügbaren Varianten:  XPS 13 Notebook mit randlosem Display | Dell Deutschland


----------



## Dota2 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

lol, just in time editiert weil ich den auch grad gefunden hatte


----------



## claster17 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*



Dota2 schrieb:


> lol, just in time editiert weil ich den auch grad gefunden hatte



Du hast den alten XPS13 rausgesucht. Die neuen sind mit Broadwell ausgestattet


----------



## Dota2 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

ja, hatte den gerade so wie er da ist gefunden... ich meine... dell sollte man ja wenn schon dann direkt bei dell bestellen, da wäre es dann aufgefallen 

bei dell kostet er dann mit 256 gb ssd 1400 und 1600 mit 512 gb ssd


----------



## Research (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

DIY:
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - SCHENKER S403 TOUCH Ultrabook 35,6cm (14.0")
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG C404 CORE Gaming Notebook 35,6cm (14.0")
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P304 PRO Gaming Notebook 33,78cm (13.3")
[url]http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?KategorienOrder=010;030;010&bestellnr=SCHENKER-W505
[/URL]http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?KategorienOrder=010;030;020;011&bestellnr=SCHENKER-M504
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A504 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")


----------



## Supreme_Unknown (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

@dota2 triple boot bedeutet das ich Windows, OSX und irgend eine Linux distribution parallel auf dem Gerät laufen lasse,  d. H keine Probleme mit inkompatibeler Software. 
Lenovo hab ich auch schon gesehen, da Is eben akkulaufzeit ziemlich knapp.  Aber aus Erfahrung is Verarbeitung und Support bei den ganz gut. 
Danke für den Tipp mit Dell, als ich damals bei Dell geguckt hab waren die neuen mit broadwell noch nicht draußen. 

Ansonsten was sagt ihr zu dem Apple Gerät? Wie gesagt das erste was ich damit mache würde is Windows Partition erstellen also nur Hardware und gesamt packet beurteilen

edit der Lenovo den du rausgesucht hattest fällt eh raus wegen AMD GraKA


----------



## dan954 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

Meine Empfehlungen wären:



X1 Carbon (sehr dünn und super Panel) 20BTS08N00 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® X1 Carbon 2015 für Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen
X250 (sind zwar 12,5" aber dafür sehr mobil und mit dem zusätzlichen 6 Zellen Akku sehr lange Laufzeit, "relativ" günstig) 20CLS06A00 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® X250 mit 256GB SSD SSHD für Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen
T450s (eigentlich genau wie X250 nur etwas größer) 20BWS03F00 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® T440s für Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen
Dell XPS 13 (mich würde lediglich das glänzende Panel stören)

Das Macbook finde ich auch nicht schlecht, wobei man da natürlich nichts austauschen kann wie RAM, SSD etc. und mich würde das glänzende Panel stören ansonsten aber ein Top Gerät. Falls du Linux parallel darauf installieren willst würde ich aber vorher informieren ob das bei dem problemlos möglich ist bei manchen Generationen funktioniert das nämlich nicht ganz reibungslos.
Akkulaufzeit von 9 Stunden wirst du übrigens mit keinem Notebook und Standardakku hinkriegen.


----------



## claster17 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

Der neue Dell XPS 13 mit mattem 1080p wird mit knappen 15h Akkulaufzeit beworben

AnandTech | Dell XPS 13 Review


----------



## rabe08 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

Unter Informatikstudenten fällst Du ohne Lenovo-Notebook auf . Am coolsten ist natürlich ein T61p, auf dem noch "IBM" steht, solange Du kein IBM ThinkPad 701c bekommst. o.k., die Dinger sind inzwischen leistungstechnisch etwas nicht ganz so mehr aktuell. Allerdings läuft OpenBSD mit einem Fenstermanager darauf ohne jedes Problem. Dekstopumgebungen sind für Winfos.

Ein Freund an der Uni hat sich im letzten Jahr dieses hier geholt:  20CJS01P00 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® T550 mit 256GB SSD für Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen. Das Display ist Klasse. Ich bin allerdings Fan hier von: 20E1S00N00 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® W550s mit 512GB SSD & 16GB RAM für Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen. Bin selbst schon länger mit einem (etwas älteren) W unterwegs, sind nicht tot zu kriegen.

Was ich bei einem Prof gesehen habe: Lenovo ThinkPad® Helix 2015 20CG0019GE - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen . Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Wenn Du mit Deinem Gerät lange Spaß haben willst, lass alle Consumer-Serien, egal von welchem Hersteller, außen vor.  MacBook ist super, schau auch mal hier, schwer zu finden:  GeneralÃ¼berholter Mac - Mac gÃ¼nstig online - Apple Store (Deutschland) . Ich bin sonst auch Fan von gebraucht-Geräten, Du kriegst mehr für Dein Geld. Aber nur vom Händler mit Garantie. Schau mal hier: Lenovo Thinkpad W520 - 4284-A95 | LapStore.de.

Ich finde nicht, dass dünn und leicht so wichtig sind. Wichtig sind:
- vernünftiger Bildschirm (ich habe einen 15,4" 1920x1200, matt)
- vernünftige Tastatur
- ausreichende Akkulaufzeit (in Deutschland sind Hörsäle suboptimal mit Steckdosen ausgestattet, in den USA habe ich schon Hörsäle mit Stecker an jedem Platz gesehen...)
- Wartbarkeit (beim mobilen Dauereinsatz ist es schön, dass Geräte mit 5 Schrauben öffnen zu können, um das ein oder andere richten zu können)
- Zugänglichkeit/Standards (bei meinem W habe ich 3 miniPCI-Slots, von denen 2 frei sind. Für 20€ kriege ich z.B. ein UMTS-Modem. Antennen und Card-Slot liegen schon)
- Langlebigkeit (Lenovo unterstützt Akkus, Docks etc. in der Regel über mehrere Jahre in vielen Modellen. Dadurch entwickelt sich ein 3rd-Party-Markt, das ist gut für die Preise)

Für Apple spricht viel, aber nicht alles.


----------



## dan954 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*



claster17 schrieb:


> Der neue Dell XPS 13 mit mattem 1080p wird mit knappen 15h Akkulaufzeit beworben
> 
> AnandTech | Dell XPS 13 Review


Dann muss ich mich berichtigen das XPS 13 kriegt laut Notebookcheck anscheinend 9 Stunden im Wlan-Test hin aber das mit den 15h beim FullHD halte ich für Quatsch,
 vielleicht wenn das Teil die ganze Zeit nur im Idle ist und man es nicht benutzt und kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das die Auflösung da mehrere Stunden Unterschied macht.


----------



## claster17 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*



dan954 schrieb:


> vielleicht wenn das Teil die ganze Zeit nur im Idle ist und man es nicht benutzt und kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das die Auflösung da mehrere Stunden Unterschied macht.



Im Review, den ich verlinkt habe, wurden zwei XPS13 getestet, die bis auf den Bildschirm identisch waren. Natürlich testet jede Redaktion anders. Allerdings hat hier die FHD-Ausführung deutlich länger als die hochauflösende Variante durchgehalten.

AnandTech | Dell XPS 13 Review | Battery Life

Edit: Anscheinend wird die FHD-Variante in Deutschland gar nicht angeboten


----------



## Supreme_Unknown (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

@dan954 Danke!
der X1 is mir auch schon in die quere gekommen, hab mich nur über den preis gewundert auf der offiziellen Lenovo seite. Der Shop den du da hast, ist der Vertrauenswürdig? Preis unterschied is schon enorm.

der T450s ist auf Grund der 12gb ram interessant für mich. Auch wenn er etwas dicker und hässlicher ist 

@claster17 da ich, falls ich den XPS 13 Nehme sowieso die i5 oder i7 version nehme, komme ich sowieso nicht drum rum das höher auflösende Display mit Touch zu nehmen, ausgehend von der Dell Herstellerseite.
Laut testberichtet hält er mit i7 grob 7-8 Stunden durch, das wäre okay.


@rabe08 Der Lenovo W550s mit 16gb ram und 512 gb SSD. Is ne Schöne Combo für Virtuelle Maschinen, und der i7-5500U sollte dazu auch genug power haben. Allerdings bin ich da mit Akkulaufzeit n bisschen Misstrauisch. immerhin hat er ja sogar ne "Grafikkarte" und nicht nur onBoard. Der Helix fällt sofort raus aufgrund von i-Core-Y, Leistung is  doch ein wenig zu gering.

Danke an Alle die hier mit Posten!


----------



## dan954 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

Klar ist der Shop seriös, brauchst halt nur nen Nachweis das du Student bist um die Sachen zu dem Preis zu bekommen.

Naja "dick" sind 21mm jetzt nicht wirklich  und ich finde die Thinkpads weil sie so schlicht sind recht schön aber ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Supreme_Unknown (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

alles klar vielen dank, damit is Lenovo wieder echt interessant geworden.  ja stimmt schon hatte nur grad noch das neue xps13 im kopf, der dünne rand und allgemein das helle Aluminium design gefällt mir schon eher, aber ich glaube das is definitiv das geringste Kriterium  Akkulaufzeit von dem w550s wäre ganz interessant.


----------



## dan954 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

Ich denke die wird bei gleicher Hardware etwas besser als die des T450s/X250 sein, weil der interne Akku etwa doppelt so groß ist. 
Mir persönlich wäre das W550s aber zu groß zum mitnehmen, ist mit 15,6" schon ein ziemliches Gerät.

Hier kannst du übrigens bei Lenovogeräten auch noch andere Shops mit Studentenrabatt finden. https://www.lenovocampus.de/produkte/


----------



## Supreme_Unknown (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

ich hätte einfach gern n xps13 mit 16gb ram  das wäre optimal  hast schon recht 15,6 definitiv mehr als geplant war. aber ich muss entweder bei der Leistung oder bei der größe Einbußen machen..


----------



## chischko (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

Hi, kleine Anmerkung, auch wenn das Thema MacBook schon länger nicht gefallen ist hier im Threat: Die Akkulaufzeit der MBP 13" ist nicht unbedingt überragend! Ich habe es in der Maximalkonfiguration und selbst 8 Stunden sind schon wirklich nur mit extremster Energiesparaktivität, alles unbenötigte abschalten, Helligkeit ziiiiiemlich runter fahren etc. möglich... eher sind 5 Stunden normal drin also muss ich dazu sagen, die MacBook Pros sind nicht unbedingt was du suchst. Die MB Air sind da eher was du suchst aber leider nicht leistungsstark genug! 

Ich denke die (neuen) XPS 13 sind für dein Anforderungsprofil und Budget ideal!


----------



## dan954 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

Ich denke auch, dass das XPS 13 am ehesten deinen Anforderungen gerecht wird.

Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos wann das FullHD-Modell in Deutschland kommt und was es kosten wird?
Überlege schon seit längerem mein X240 zu ersetzen da ich damit nicht ganz so zufrieden bin.


----------



## chischko (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*



dan954 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos wann das FullHD-Modell in Deutschland kommt und was es kosten wird?


Hab zufällig letzte Woche mit meinem IT Futzi in der Firma darüber gesprochen und er meinte, dass es gerüchteweise wohl erstmal nicht geplant sei wegen mangelndem Absatzmarkt/Potential im europäischen Bereich... mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht.
Ansonsten würde ich glatt überlegen das Ding zu besorgen für die Arbeit.


----------



## dan954 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

Das hört sich ja nicht so toll an, finde die Auflösung bei der Größe eher unnötig und hätte dann lieber mehr Akkulaufzeit und einen geringeren Preis, das es glänzt macht das ganze nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## Supreme_Unknown (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Highend Ultrabook fürs Studium*

Ja stimmt schon, xps13 is echt ziemlich optimal. Lediglich noch mehr Arbeitsspeicher wäre noch sehr schön. Gäbs das Ding mit 16gb wäre  das Thema geklärt..


----------

